# My first Exclusive Library Album



## jononotbono (Sep 27, 2017)

Thought I'd share my first Exclusive Library Album that has just gone public. I remember starting a thread on VI-C not so long ago enquiring about Library music and it was a strange time to post because I basically got an Album with a Library that same week and now I have finished writing my first one, I feel I'm finally ready to do another! 

I didn't get to choose the name of the Album, nor the Artwork and the Library Mastered it for me but I wrote 100% of the music and track titles.

It's album for TV Shows and Film specifically orientated around Cars and extreme sports. Here's a link to it if anyone fancies checking it out and if not then absolutely no worries! Feels good to finally have something out there in the Media World and fingers crossed for any placements! 

https://harmony-us.sourceaudio.com/#!explorer?b=4330570

Jono


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 27, 2017)

Congrats on the release. You are working on the next one, right?

I'll have a listen later - although I think I've heard a few already.


----------



## leon chevalier (Sep 27, 2017)

Congrats! Happy for you !


----------



## mac (Sep 27, 2017)

Top man


----------



## Jaap (Sep 27, 2017)

Awesome Jono! Sounds solid and strong and I hope it will get some nice placements!


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 27, 2017)

Banging! Thrankin! Drums sound great. Love the filtered guitars. Great collection!


----------



## sinkd (Sep 27, 2017)

Good stuff! Congrats!


----------



## Noam Guterman (Sep 27, 2017)

Dope stuff m8! Congratz!
Love that beefy snare. Is that a Slate sample?


----------



## ghobii (Sep 27, 2017)

Congrats! I'll keep these in mind next time I need a rock track.


----------



## resound (Sep 27, 2017)

Rockin! Sounds great!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Sep 27, 2017)

This is what they consider appropriate library music these days?

Naw, just kidding. Good stuff. And the song titles are good too. May the Royalty Gods send down many checks to you!


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 27, 2017)

Noam Guterman said:


> Dope stuff m8! Congratz!
> Love that beefy snare. Is that a Slate sample?



Thanks man! No Slate Drums on this! Mixture of Superior Drummer 2 and my Acoustic Kit in my Live Room!


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 27, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> Congrats on the release. You are working on the next one, right?
> 
> I'll have a listen later - although I think I've heard a few already.



Yeah working on some new Library tracks at the minute!


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 27, 2017)

ghobii said:


> Congrats! I'll keep these in mind next time I need a rock track.



Well, that would be fantastic! Thanks!


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 27, 2017)

Nice work man! The music definitely fits the style.


----------



## JPComposer (Sep 27, 2017)

Hey, congrats are in order. Great work!


----------



## Greg (Sep 27, 2017)

Sounds great man congrats. Best of luck with the placements


----------



## Jaybee (Sep 27, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Thought I'd share my first Exclusive Library Album that has just gone public. I remember starting a thread on VI-C not so long ago enquiring about Library music and it was a strange time to post because I basically got an Album with a Library that same week and now I have finished writing my first one, I feel I'm finally ready to do another!
> 
> I didn't get to choose the name of the Album, nor the Artwork and the Library Mastered it for me but I wrote 100% of the music and track titles.
> 
> ...



Congrats Jono! Sounding great


----------



## Anders Bru (Sep 27, 2017)

Awesome! Congrats


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 27, 2017)

Congratulations Luke! Some nice power tracks, should go well!


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 27, 2017)

It is wonderful to experience when someone is successful. If this person is also successful because he got suggestions in the forum here, then I am very happy!

VI-Control rocks!

And: Congrats on the release!


----------



## Grizzlymv (Sep 27, 2017)

Congrats on the release Jono! Really nice music there! I just feel to take my car for a ride now...not sure why!


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Sep 28, 2017)

The 8 Wonders of Wight.......

1.Cowes you cannot milk
2.Freshwater you cannot drink
3.Lake you can walk through and stay dry
4.Needles you cannot thread
5.Newport you cannot bottle
6.Newtown which is old
7.Ryde where you walk
8. Jono who is not Bono..........The boy done good!!


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 28, 2017)

DR BOOWHO said:


> The 8 Wonders of Wight.......
> 
> 1.Cowes you cannot milk
> 2.Freshwater you cannot drink
> ...



Haha!


----------



## dannymc (Sep 29, 2017)

cool stuff Jono, best of luck with the album 

Danny


----------



## J-M (Oct 2, 2017)

Great tracks Jono, congrats!


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks for everyone's kind words. I have learnt a lot since joining VI-C so some of this album has indeed resulted from learning from here!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Oct 2, 2017)

Sounds really great Jono! How long would you say it took you to write?


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 2, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Sounds really great Jono! How long would you say it took you to write?



Took me 4 weeks to write and then another 3 weeks to mix and create Edit versions and Stems (once they were approved). Since this album I just wrote 2 tracks on a multi-writer album and I actually wrote two tracks in 2 days (from scratch) fully produced and mixed (and they got approved). So in doing this album I have definitely become faster at this kind of music and having learnt what they wanted and what was required to make Edited versions was essential for the speed increase.


----------



## stixman (Oct 2, 2017)

Great to see/hear you forging ahead Luke you are definitely setting a great example!
I am hoping to transition soon myself, best of luck


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 2, 2017)

stixman said:


> Great to see/hear you forging ahead Luke you are definitely setting a great example!
> I am hoping to transition soon myself, best of luck



Thanks man. Just keep on keeping on!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 2, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 2, 2017)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> Congrats!



Thanks Patrick. Onwards and upwheres ever things may or may not go! haha!


----------

